# help! a/r wont drop with smb



## bgp_scrap (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi guys, new to the boards, but read them religously. 
So I melted down a troy ounce of high yeild pins with hno3 and filtered it and gave it a small 30ml hno3 test to ensure there were no impurities, filtered and washed my foils and made a 10ml a/r with a 4 :1 ratio hcl/hno3
This wasnt my first, but rather my fifth bath so I knew ro add tge hno3 slowly to my a/r 
This went fine and I let it sit after straining it. 
Added my urea raw(its worked the last 4 samples)
And added. .5g smb(sulfite) to boiling water and stirred it slowly into my beautiful golden a/r.
Heres where it became a shit show.... No sulfur smell like the previous times.
No cloud. Just went lighter yellow/light green. Read on here (ill admit half assed just this one time, ) and decided to add a miniscule amount of hcl figuring there wasnt enough cl. No reaction.
Back to the boards
Read aluminum will frop all the metals! Easy, theres no contamination so it can only drop the gold 
Yeah... If only... Im now left with black shit, after washing it 3 times and trying to dry it out,
I thrn set up another batch. Wich went perfect and im now drying out aprox. 5g sample  but 
Is this black shit still gold? Im used to milk chocolate powder.
Amy advice will help!
T.I.A


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2014)

bgp_scrap said:


> Hi guys, new to the boards, but read them religously.
> So I melted down a troy ounce of high yeild pins with hno3


HNO3 does not "melt" pins. It does ***dissolve*** them (just the base metal), however. 

Please use proper terminology when you post. I don't want to see misinformation such as this allowed to stand. 

Harold


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jul 7, 2014)

Why did you double post the same problem?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> Why did you double post the same problem?


A good question, one I missed entirely. Thanks for the *catch*, Pantherlikher.
I'm locking this thread, although I would like it to remain, as it contains helpful information. 

Those who have an interest in following this topic can do so here:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=20876&p=214716#p214716

Harold


----------

